# Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)



## Rossi1983 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

mal wieder, vielleicht ne doofe, Frage...

Fahre im Juni nach Cavallino an die Adria in den Urlaub. Nachdem ich mich mit angeln am Meer/Ausland 0 auskenne ist meine Frage *wie es mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in Italien aussieht.
Kann man da als Tourist einfach so angeln, oder brauche ich dazu einen besonderen Fischerei- bzw. Tagesschein?*

Als ich vor ca. 10 Jahren mit meinen Eltern dort unten war haben immer welche auf den Wellenbrechern gefischt. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das Einheimische waren, oder doch Touris...

Vielleicht kennt sich ja damit jemand aus und kann mir weiterhelfen.
Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruß & Petri,
Rossi1983


----------



## Rossi1983 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Kennt sich keiner in Italien aus ;-)???


----------



## Lorenz (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> Kennt sich keiner in Italien aus  ???



*NEIN!!!*


Hart,aber wahr,denn es ist wohl leider wirklich so...:c
Ich hab auch schon ein Thread zum  Thema "Angeln am Mittelmeer" eröffnet und es kam nicht soooo viel.Das was u.a. von FoolishFarmer kam hat mir aber schon sehr geholfen 
Die Boardsuche spukte leider auch nur Threads mit wirklich wenig Infos aus! 
Google war auch nicht gerade hilfreich... |rolleyes#c


Angeln am Meer soll Kostenlos sein (Achtung bei Einmündungen/angrenzenden Binnengewässern!).Fische sollen wohl in der Regel beim Uferfischen eher klein sein! Hauptsächlich wird wohl mit Naturködern auf diverse kleinere  Speisefische gefischt.Boot wird öfters empfohlen. 

Regional wird es wohl auch Unterschiede geben! Google am besten mal nach den vorkommenden Fischen der Gegend (vielleicht auch auf Taucherseiten) und such dann gezielt nach Fangmethoden etc. zu denen 



Ich nehm wenn ich ende Mai auf die Mittelmeerinsel Giglio bin,meine leichte Spinnrute und kleine Blinker und Oberflächenköder mit! Eventuell noch die Hechtspinne (und ein Sortiment größere Küstenblinker) oder eine Matchrute zum Posenfischen mit Naturködern in Ufernähe!
Und wenn ich auf die schnelle noch was davon besorgen kann,dann eine große Tube GLÜCK


----------



## pilenno (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Hallo,

da ich im Juni nach Jesolo fahre, hatte ich die selbe Frage.
Ich habe dann einfach das Fremdenverkehrsbüro für die Region angemailt, die mir auch umgehend antwortete.
Laut deren Aussage, darf im Meer jeder fischen! Ohne besondere Erlaubnis!
Für die Piave, die für mich noch besonders interessant war, benötigt man allerdings auch eine Wochenkarte.

Also: Einfach mal die Touristeninfo in Cavallino anmailen!


----------



## mipo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> Kennt sich keiner in Italien aus ;-)???


 

Du musst auch eine Angellizenz erwerben wie hier. Die bekommst du bei den Postämtern.


----------



## pilenno (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Habe die Original-Mail gerade zufällig gefunden:

_mit Bezug auf Ihre E-mail teilen wir  Ihnen folgende Informationen mit:_

_- Kanäle- oder  Lagune-fischerei:_
_mann soll eine Fishereierlaubnis  besitzen; um Venus- und Miesmuscheln in der Lagune zu fischen, soll man eine  Fischereierlaubnis Kat. B haben, und die Fischmenge, die man fischen kann, ist  festgesetzt; Ausläander können eine besondere 3 Monate gültige  Fischereierlaubnis Kat. D erhalten._
_Um ausführlichere Informationen und  die obgenannten Erlaubnis zu erhalten, wenden Sie sich an die zuständigen  Provinzbehörden:_
_in San DOnà di Piave, beim  Gemeindehaus, tel. +39 0421 52504 oder +39 0421 220575,  Montag-Dienstag-Donnerstag, 10-12 Uhr._

_- Seefischerei:_
_man braucht keine Fischerlaubnis;  wenn man von den Klippen oder vom Strand angelt, darf man nicht mehr als 2  Angelrouten pro Person benutzen, und man soll eventuelle Badenden nicht stören;  wenn man vom Boot oder Moterboot angelt, darf man nicht mehr als  Angelrouten  pro Person benutzen, und man soll mindestens 500 Meter vom Starnd entfernt sein.  genauere Auskünfte wenden Sie sich ans Hafenamt von Caorle +39 0421 210290, vom  Montag bis Samstag, 9-12 Uhr._

_Gerne bleiben wir zur Ihrer  Verfügung._
_MFG_
_Tania_


_Ufficio I.A.T. Jesolo
A.P.T. della Provincia di Venezia
Ambito  Turistico Jesolo Eraclea
Piazza Brescia, 13
30016 Lido di Jesolo -  Venezia
tel. +39 0421 370601/2
fax +39 0421 370608
info@aptjesoloeraclea.it_

_Visita il nostro sito ! - Have a look at our website !
Besuch unsere  Webseite ! - Visitez notre website !
http://www.turismojesoloeraclea.it
DOWNLOAD:
-  Listini prezzi e piantine di Jesolo ed Eraclea
- Preislisten und Stadtpläne  von Jesolo und Eraclea
- Price lists and maps of Jesolo and Eraclea
-  Listes des prix et plans de Jesolo et Eraclea_


----------



## Rossi1983 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Na das klingt ja super. Das ist ja eigentlich genau die Antwort die ich wollte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mitcho86 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Servus

zu den italienischen bestimmungen ich geh im Urlaub immer nach cambobasso an einen Stausee ich habe auch keine Fischerei schein gebraucht habe mir Jahreskarte für 63€ gekauft und durfte mit 3 Ruten fischen. allerdings weiß habe ich auch schon von meinen verwanden gehört das es unterschiedlich ist . von bundesland zu bundesland so wie in Deutschland halt auch


----------



## Rossi1983 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Tag,

nachdem pilenno in die gleiche Gegend wie ich auch fährt und ich es aus früheren Urlauben (vor ca. 10 Jahren) noch weiß das auf den Klippen immer welche beim Angeln gestanden sind, bestätigt seine Mail meine Vermutungen - zum Glück . Das heißt ich werde auf alle Fälle auch ne Rute und n paar Köder mitnehmen die ich da dann mal testen werde .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

hallo,
ich war letztes jahr bei caorle, nördl. von venedig. dort waren auch diese wellenbrecher vorhanden. ich habe mit pose und brot bzw. mais mein glück versucht. außerdem habe ich mir auch en paar spezielle meeresblinker vorort gekauft. habe aber leider nix gefangen. meine köder und mein vorgehen war warscheinlich auch nicht ganz richtig.

werde diese jahr wieder an den gardasee fahen. kennt sich da vielleicht jemand aus? Angeln am Gardasee


----------



## julearmine (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Tach Jungs, :vik: 
Ich fahre am 17.07 also Bald... nach Bibione ca eine Stunde autofahrt von Venedig entfernt. Es soll ein traumstrand geben mit einem ca. 4 Km langen LeerenStrandteil wo Fische fischen können. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, wie Angel ich dort am besten, lso mit was und auf was? Ich bin für jeden noch so kleinen Anhaltspunkt sehr dankbar. Lg Julian


----------



## adam-riese (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Moin,
ich habe beim Fremdenverkehrsamt für Italien angefragt.
Man benötigt  eine Lizenz für das Angeln in Italien. Folgender Link wurde mir gemailt:
http://www.politicheagricole.it/flex/FixedPages/IT/Register.php/L/IT/BL/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5wb2xpdGljaGVhZ3JpY29sZS5pdC9mbGV4L0ZpeGVkUGFnZXMvSVQvU2VydmVVUkkucGhwL0wvSVQ%3D
Die Lizenz kostet nichts. Leider ist die Seite nur auf italienisch. Ich habe es mit viel Kampf tatsächlich geschafft das Ding auszufüllen.Vielleicht kann ein Sprachkundiger eine "Ausfüllhilfe" anfertigen.


----------



## überläufer87 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*



> Man benötigt  eine Lizenz für das Angeln in Italien



Na gut wenn ihr meint :q


> Die Lizenz kostet nichts


 Eben und deshalb auch absoluter quatsch . Habe diebezüglich in einem andere Fred schonmal die Kollegen von pescaok.it befragt ... Lizenz am Meer = vollkommener QUATSCH

Aber bitter wer sich das Ding holen will#d


----------



## ralle (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Der 1. Beitrag ist von 6/2009 -- denke nicht mehr so taufrisch!!


----------



## Erich747 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Hallo liebe Boardis
Laßt euch blos nicht da unten ohne Erlaubnis erwischen. Oder von den Irrglauben beinflussen, dass man am Meer nichts braucht. Das ist sonst teuer!!!
Wer da unten in der Adria fischen möchte besorgt sich einen 3 Monate gültigen Angelschein. Ist von jedem Postamt in Italien zu erledigen. Kein Fischereischein erforderlich.
Geht wie folgt vor:
Überweist auf das Postkonto Nr.: 156307 ,   8,52 €
Inhaber: Regione pesca provincia Tasse cc.rr. Servicio tesoreria
Verwendungszweck: Name: Vorname: Geb. Dat: Geb. Ort:
Die Quittung = Angelerlaubnis und ab Ausstellungsdatum 3 Monate gültig in Verbindung mit einen gültigen Pass oder Perso. Die beiden Sachen stets mit sich führen!!!
Fischereigesetze von Provinzen unterschiedlich: Aber meist 2 Ruten erlaubt und eigentlich Zeitlich nicht beschränkt.


----------



## jungangler 93 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

seit wann soll dass so sein?? also früher gabs das für süsswasser und galt eben für den jeweiligen Bezirk.... hat sich aber in jüngster zeit glaub geändert. kostet jetzt glaub ich 20 euro  hat wer nen offiziellen link oder so? tl


----------



## kyru (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

ich fische an der Adria - Porto Garibaldi. In Italien Fischt man mit Stiprute 6-8m lang 20 Hauptschnur, 14-16 vorfach, 10-12-14 Haken, Köder Muscheln das was. Ihr braucht ein ein lager Kescher. Gefischt wird in 2-4m Tiefe. Auf Grund mit Twister 3 Stück drauf mit 10-12 Haken wie bei renken angeln und dann zupfen wie bei Zander angeln . Viel Spaß


----------



## Schlechtfischer (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Habe letztes Jahr in Cavallino geangelt. Im Meer ist nicht viel los gewesen. Bin dann zum Postamt in Cavallino gefahren und habe mir eine Lizenz für die Kanäle geholt. Gilt einen Monat und kostet knapp 20.- Euro.

 Bei auflaufendem Wasser fängt man schöne Doraden, so zwischen 1-2 Pfund.
 Als Köder sind so ne Art Borstenwürmer, die auch ganz schön kneifen können optimal. Gibt es in jedem Angelgeschäft. Packung für 5.- Euro (ca. 20 Stück).

 Hinter der Brücke in Treporti ist auch ein Automat, wo man sich welche ziehen kann.

 Gefischt wird auf Grund. Durchlaufbleie mit 35-40 Gramm, je nach Strömung, 8er Haken mit 20er Vorfach hat sich bei mir bestens bewährt.
 Einfach schauen wo die Einheimischen an der Kaimauer stehen. Nett grüßen, dazustellen und fangen. 
 Wird dieses Jahr auch mal ne Ausfahrt aufs Meer machen - mal schauen ob das was bringt oder nur Touristenabzocke ist.

 Petri Heil zusammen
 Der Schlechtfischer


----------



## Michael29 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre demnächst nach Italien (Cavallino) und würde dort auch gerne Angeln, so bin ich auf dieses Thema gestoßen. Als ich bei meinem Urlaubsveranstalter angerufen habe, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass man als Tourist nicht im Meer angeln darf. 
Allerdings lese ich hier viele Berichte von Anglern, die das ja anscheinend getan haben.

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung von der derzeitigen Bestimmungen und kann mir evtl. weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

PS: Wenn das Angeln erlaubt sein sollte, hat jemand Tipps zu Ködern, Methoden, etc. für mich?


----------



## Michael29 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Hat keiner eine Info bzw. Erfahrungen für mich? Habe mich heute gefühlt durch halb Italien telefoniert, konnte mir kein Touristenbüro eine wirklich klare Aussage geben.


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

grüß dich, ich war vom 13-21 in Bibione, da war es so, am meer braucht man keine lizenz.
Am Badestrand wo alle touris sind muss du 500 meter ins meer hinaus fahren.
Aber wir sind ca 1-2 kilometer am strand gelaufen bis keine menschenmassen mehr am strand waren, da durfte man dann direkt vom strand angeln, da waren auch einheimische.

Wenn mann an flüssen uns seen angeln will kommt jetzt der hammer...
mann MUSS zur polizeistation, dort kriegt man ein dokument zum aussfüllen, zahlt 13 euro und geht mit dem ausgefüllten dokument zu einer Poststation um dort einen aufkleber zu bekommen der reingeklebt gehört.

falls du noch fragen hast, ich habe verwandschaft in italien, meld dich einfach

mfg vik


----------



## Michael29 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Hallo und schonmal danke, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Ist ja schonmal eine Erleichterung, dass man überhaupt Angeln darf. Meer ist für mich sowieso interessanter. Kannst du mir vll. einige Tipps zu den Methoden bzw. vorkommenden Fischarten geben? Besteht die möglichkeit ein Boot zu mieten? Wann sind die besten Angelzeiten?

Entschuldige, wenn ich dich löchere. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## hennykanu (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Italien - Cavallino am Meer (Adria)*

Hallo Andreas und alle Italien Angler.
 Da ich mich seit 10 Jahren da unten rumtreibe und seit 4 Jahren
 ein Stück Land an der Adria mein Eigen nenne musste ich mich mit
 den Gesetzen auseinandersetzen da es sonst zu empfindlichen Geldbußen
 kommen kann. Hier meine Erfahrungen. 
 Angeln im Meer ausserhalb der Flußmündungen.
 Angeln kostenlos aber regestrieungspflicht:
 Hier Regestrieren: http://www.sian.it/mv2i-pubb/insCom.do?metodo=loadFormInserimento
 dann ausdrucken und mitnehmen und der Kittel ist geflickt.
 Angeln in Flüssen ist aufgeteilt bis ss 14 als Touristenzone
 und in ganz Norditalien als grosse Karte. 
 Tausende Flüsse und Gewässer werden zu einem Preis angeboten
 Eine grosse Karte die kostenlos ist gibt es bei Ente Tutela Pesca sowas wie der Landesfischereiverband bei und. Kucks Du Hier:
http://www.entetutelapesca.it/cms/eng/temi/fishing/
 Da bekommst Du Tages, Wochen, Monats oder Jahreskarten
 Jahreskarte ca. 160 € als wie bei uns nur das Du damit in hunderten von Flußkilometern angeln darfst und nich in einem Gewässer.
 Privatgewässer ausgenommen siehe Karte.
 Karte bekommt man Ariies im Aquarium.
 Lizenzen werden hier ausgegeben:http://www.entetutelapesca.it/expor...are/allegati/stagione_pesca_sportiva_2016.pdf
 oder ich hol sie mir immer in meinem Angelgeschäft denn da gibt's auch die Köder und Tipps.
 Dann noch ins Postamt und Stempelmarke kaufen und zurück ins Angelgeschäft. Ziemliche Rennerei,
 So falls sonst noch Fragen einfach PN
 Hoffe ich konnte Euch helfen
 Gruß Frank


----------

